# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #78



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The usual chuckle-heads are calling for riots in the streets, Jerry Brown gets shut down about Climate Change and we welcome guest Pastor Dwight.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-17T20_42_04-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to hear Pastor Dwight speak to congress. As a matter of fact, I'd like to see him lay hands on them. Repeatedly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hats off to Sasquatch for the marvelous editing job. My computer had crap running in the background that was screwing up the audio, starting about mid way. I figured there'd be about 12 minutes of show, but the Hairy Genius made it good!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been listening for five mins and have already been drove crazy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Too much sinning in Sunny CA. Pastor Dwight knows.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Too much sinning in Sunny CA. Pastor Dwight knows.


The technical problems were all Alabama.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dwight. I have to disagree with you about Xmas. 
Christmas is a holiday appropriated by Christians. Originally the pagans decorated the trees and the Christians decried that practice. See Jeremiah 10:2-5. 10:2. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got one question for Brother Dwight .... where do you get these guys at?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Dwight. I have to disagree with you about Xmas.
> Christmas is a holiday appropriated by Christians. Originally the pagans decorated the trees and the Christians decried that practice. See Jeremiah 10:2-5. 10:2.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There has and always will be disagreement on what we should celebrate, . . . when we should celebrate, . . . how we should celebrate.

The answer cannot be dictated to anyone by another, . . . simply because there is ample evidence to fully support many different choices in the celebration.

The simple side of it is this: in the celebration, . . . worship Christ as the center point of Christmas, . . . and it never has been nor ever will be Xmas.

There is ample evidence for those willing to research it, that it all begins 15 months before Jesus is born, . . . with Zacharias burning incense as a priest in the temple. His course was to be there in what we would consider late September, . . . doing his job.

His meeting with Gabriel started the "time chain of events" that culminates, . . . providing Elisabeth was very quickly made pregnant, . . . and Jesus was an "on time" birth, . . . with Jesus being born in what we would call the last week to 10 days of December. My research convinces me of the accuracy of that event.

Secondly, . . . the shepherds were out in the fields from late November thru the first week or two of January, . . . making sure the ewes dropped their lambs and that none of the lambs were lost. This was the singularly most important event in the yearly calendar for shepherds, . . . as these lambs were the main source of their income, . . . being the ones sold in the market place for passover.

So, . . . indeed there is ample evidence for Jesus birth to be in the realm of time for our Christmas celebration.

There is ample evidence that we should join the shepherds and wise men, . . . doing what we as individuals can to lift up the name of Jesus.

No, . . . there was no tree, . . . you are correct, . . . there was no garland, no wreaths, no jingle bell sleigh, no peppermint candy canes, . . . nor a host of other things we have come to associate with Christmas, . . . and the prejudice against those things is simply that, . . . prejudice against another person's joy and happiness.

But the bottom line of the whole thing is simply this: Christ IS Christmas, . . . in celebrating IT, . . . we celebrate HIM.

Denton made one of my "little" sore points, . . . Christ is no longer "baby Jesus in a manger", . . . but rather the Lion of Judah, . . . primed and ready for His return, . . . awaiting only the nod from the Father. But I overlook those who push the "baby Jesus" idea, . . . simply because they are lifting up the name of Jesus, . . . and THAT is what we are called to do.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I've got one question for Brother Dwight .... where do you get these guys at?


I was hitchhiking through Prepperland, . . . they picked me up, . . . I'm just along for the ride.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> There has and always will be disagreement on what we should celebrate, . . . when we should celebrate, . . . how we should celebrate.
> 
> The answer cannot be dictated to anyone by another, . . . simply because there is ample evidence to fully support many different choices in the celebration.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir, for your insightful and truthful look at the real "Reason for the Season".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys. @dwight55 , you should know better then to get in the car with these two guys. :laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey Moonbeam. It's not the "New" Normal. It's just normal. It's always been that way. There are just more humans now that are affected, so it looks "new".

Good show, guys.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally had a chance to listen - nice one!

All I can say is, Thank God for polka-dot shirts. Little dots. Not big dots, but polka-dots none the less.

@*dwight55* Great job


----------

